# Any opinion on my watch project?



## fredlim

Hi

My name is Fred, this is my first watch project, I like cushion style, 40mm size, 9.2mm thick, dial is not finalized yet.

Constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## solex

Overall the case looks nice.

There are not enough details, but can say at first go I like that you are keeping it at 40 mm and like that the lugs curve down. 

My only criticism is with the the top of the case, I would like to see it curved down similar to the lugs or have a greater edge finish. The fact that it is flat will make it wear much larger and does not flow with nicely with the lugs


Lets see some more details particularly your choice of finish, crystal and crown.


----------



## mkws

Looks fairly nice, although I agree with Solex that it "doesn't flow nicely with the lugs".
What is it intended to be? A sports watch? An art-deco revival of cushion-cased 1930s watches? 1970s cushion case revival (think of the Heuer Camaro) style?


----------



## fredlim

Thank you all for the feedback.

I agreed that the top flat face is a problem, I tested the 3D print on my wrist, in addition that the face does not flow with the lugs, the 4 corners of the top face looks a bit strange on wrist, I think maybe because I choose a rather round bottom case.

This watch is not a chronograph, the design is intended for art-deco revival of cushion-cased watch.


----------



## mkws

Then you might think of using a high-domed sapphire or hesalite crystal, that should give it a vintage feel. But quite definitely you will have to rework the lugs, these look straight out of the 1970s.


----------



## fredlim

Thanks for your suggestion and I learned a lot.

After review some reference pictures, most 1930 watches have small second (6H) or no second. While center second is key element in my design. In that case, a 1970 cushion style would be more appropriate.

Or is it weird to mix different era design in one design? For instance, rounded cushion with wire lugs, embossed bar indexes, center second?


----------



## mkws

I'd need to see it to be able to tell if it'd work... But if you're asking if a 1970s dial and hands design would work in, say, a 1930s Dennison cushion case, the answer is no.

There are known early specimens of sweep seconds watches in cushion cases, but you'd need to keep it art-deco...


----------



## Solomente

Looks familiar


----------



## fredlim

Solomente said:


> Looks familiar


Sure if you Google "cushion shape watch" you will find a lot.

i.e.
http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq117/rtomson/Watches/Casio%20Oceanus%20alarm/IMG_9610.jpghttp://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/catalog/product/t/i/tissot-t-lord-automatic-white-dial-men_s-watch-t0595281601800_2.jpg
Franky speaking, those are my reference materials.


----------



## mkws

The lugs on that LF remind me of 1970s Poljots a bit too much...

I'd rather go in the art-deco direction... I think that if you wanna go 1970s, it'd be way better to do that with an Autavia-style chrono or whatnot.


----------



## Hirwill

Actually I think your lug design is very neat. It reminds me of my Eterna watch, this model:









I would prefer a smaller case since I find that square shaped watches wears pretty big.

I look forward to see your dial design!


----------



## fredlim

Hirwill said:


> Actually I think your lug design is very neat. It reminds me of my Eterna watch, this model:
> 
> I look forward to see your dial design!


Ah I modeling something like that...not art-deco I think...will try in next model

Edit: slight adjustment


----------



## goody2141

I think the lug design looks good. 

I also made a slight, crude adjustment by drawing on your render with my phone stylus as an alternative option.

I would love this with a 60/70's style chronograph design.


----------



## fredlim

goody2141 said:


> I think the lug design looks good.
> 
> I also made a slight, crude adjustment by drawing on your render with my phone stylus as an alternative option.
> 
> I would love this with a 60/70's style chronograph design.


Thanks goody2141, I have another case that have similar lug, but since my current design is not a chronograph, I might use that for future project.









I have a new rendering that have fake wire lug, looks good in rendering, but maybe not good in real life, because the open lug will not have sharp edge like in the rendering. I have to change it to solid wire lug, or rework it completely. I also attach my draft of the dial, wellcome for comment or criticism.


----------



## fredlim

New lugs design.


----------



## solex

fredlim,

This looks like a winner (BTW the attachments in your last post do not work)


----------



## fredlim

solex said:


> BTW the attachments in your last post do not work


Do you mean post#15? What's wrong with that design? Is it the case, lugs or both?

I am some more rendering of that case.


----------



## solex

#17 |>


----------



## Hirwill

A very classic and neat design. I cant make up my mind about the lugs in post #17. Look strange to me, but still they add a unique touch to the watch which I really like. What kind of crystal will you use, flat or domed?


----------



## fredlim

Thanks for the comment, I tried other shape but it will be very similar to other brands, this is a trial for the lugs design. Last week I printed the 3D model and tested on my wrist, I think I need to adjust the shape of the lugs. 
The crystal is curved sapphire crystal, movement is SW210-1, a manual wind watch.


----------



## MarcWinNJ

agree on #17 |>


----------



## watchcrazy007

I really like the softness of the edges. Its a nice classic shape and style.


----------



## fredlim

Hi, I made two version of the case, which one do you prefer, 1 or 2?

Style 1


























Style 2


----------



## fredlim

Hello friends, it's been a while since the last post. I have finished all the design elements of the watch. In Sep 2016, I came up with concept of several watch design, this is the 3rd design I would like to make first.

The design of this watch is inspired by the role of the conductor at the orchestra. Each element of its design is based upon this musical discipline. The second-hand carries along the precise rhythm of the baton, the hourly indices represent the bar lines of a musical score, while the four embossed lines encircling the face make up the musical staff. The cushion shape of the watch case is crafted to resemble the raised podium on which the conductor stands.



























Concept behind the design:









-----
Life is like a concert - a finite event - having a beginning and an end. It is played out like the musical pieces that make up the concert, with events being measured by the instrument we wear on our wrist. Not only does the watch tell us the time, it conducts the paces of our lives with each sweep of the second hand across the bars. We arrange the pieces of music to perform and set our musical scores according to our time, marked by the indices that indicate the bars on the score as the music, and life, continues to flow.

We have only a limited time to play our music, to give the best performance we can in this life. We shall grasp every opportunity to do so, to spend time on meaningful pursuits rather than sweat the small stuff. When we have lived to fulfill our dreams and passion, our life would have been a great concert.
-----

Now the hard part is finding a manufacturer to make a prototype/sample.

Any advice and comment are welcome.
Thank you.

Frederick

(Edit)
Specification:
Case: 316L Stainless Steel
Movement: ETA 2824-2 or Sellita SW200-1
Crystal: Sapphire front/back
Case width: 41mm
Lug width: 20mm
Lug to lug: 48mm
Height: 10.6mm
Country of manufacture: TBD


----------



## solex

Nice one, I like the way you implemented the stave on the dial.

If I may make one last suggestion move the date to the 6 position it will give the dial balance,

Although this goes against what I just said about balance but what about an oval cut out for the date window?


----------



## fredlim

solex said:


> Nice one, I like the way you implemented the stave on the dial.
> 
> If I may make one last suggestion move the date to the 6 position it will give the dial balance,
> 
> Although this goes against what I just said about balance but what about an oval cut out for the date window?


Thanks for your suggestion. I'd like to move the date window to 6 position, but I failed to find a stock 2824-2 or SW200-1 has 6H date wheel, any WUS member can confirm that?

I guess it will be expensive for a custom date disc.

I would try to change the date window to round shape if 6H date wheel is possible.


----------



## solex

6H date wheel 

I'm sure there are more then this out there ...


----------



## mkws

Not bad, not bad. I like it. Only I'd use an SW300 (2892) instead of the SW200 (2824). Especially that I've recently heard of some issues with the SW200- dunno if it concerns only particular grades of that movement, or certain production runs, but some complained about a rather massive loss of accuracy within the last 25% of the power reserve (isochronism).


----------



## fredlim

solex,

Thanks for the link, I will check with manufacturer for the 6H date wheel.

mkws,

Thanks for the movement suggestion. SW300 (2892) is a premium movement I think. I will check the cost of SW300 (2892) vs SW200 (2824).

Just found this, did you heard about that before?
http://www.swisstech.com.hk/spec/S24 Grade A spec-v1.pdf

Thanks.

Frederick


----------



## mkws

A Swiss manufacturer with a website with a Hong Kong domain? Isn't that the STP (Fossil) clone of the 2824? If so, it has a lot of Sea-Gull (Chinese) parts.


----------



## fredlim

I google and found STP 2824 clone is STP 1-11, that clone is not the same as the Swisstech's clone I think, STP is owned by Fossil. Swisstech is a Hong Kong company, with in-house movement production in Swiss and China, so I guess it has Chinese parts, assembly in Swiss? I think I will contact them and give it a try.

I compare STP 1-11, ETA 2824, SW200 and the Swisstech S24, I think S24 is not a 100% clone of 2824.

Jewels: S24 (29), ETA 2824 (25), SW200/STP 1-11 (26)
Height: S24 (4.85mm), ETA 2824/SW200/STP 1-11 (4.6mm)


----------



## FBMJ

My dream watch... a bit smaller. 
Baume from Le Samurai


----------



## spencer17

It is very cool to see how you integrated so many musical elements into the design of the watch. I know it would take away form the functionality of the watch, but I think the design of the dial would be cleaner without the date.


----------



## fredlim

FBMJ,

Nice Roman numerals dial, the case is a bit small.

spencer17,

I cannot find an automatic movement without date, I don't want to hide the date function of the movement, as it would be consider "unclean engineering".
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/automatic-watch-movements-without-date-763413.html

a movement with date wheel with no date window on dial also bothered me a bit...


----------



## agrgt_Design21

Really liking the detail lines encircling the dial. Well done. I can see the inspiration relation.


----------



## McHaggis

How are you prototyping i, do you have a personal 3D printer or are you getting it done from a company?


----------



## fredlim

The prototype will be a fully working watch. I am seeking a factory to make it, it is a really difficult task.


----------



## fredlim

It's been a while since the last update. The project is still in progress, now confirming all the details with supplier.

In addition to the white dial, I will add silver sunburst dial, the 4 embossed rings is circular brush.

I want to change is the movement from STP 1-11 to Miyota 9015, that will lower the price and make the case a little thinner. I plan to launch a kickstarter campaign later this year, early bird price is under 300, with free shipping. What do you think about the changes?


----------



## fredlim

I am still working on this project, extremely headache but I will not give up.
Recently I received some dial samples, this is the 2nd batch of sample, you can see the logo text printing is not perfect. The text height is less than 1mm, extra or missing printing strokes are not noticeable with naked eye. Is it a big deal if the text printing is not perfect?

View attachment 13974981


----------



## BavarianZHP

fredlim said:


> I am still working on this project, extremely headache but I will not give up.
> Recently I received some dial samples, this is the 2nd batch of sample, you can see the logo text printing is not perfect. The text height is less than 1mm, extra or missing printing strokes are not noticeable with naked eye. Is it a big deal if the text printing is not perfect?


For me it really depends on the price point. If it'll be over $1000 I'd want every detail to be perfect from at least the naked eye, as I can find $800 watches with that level of quality control. If it's around the $700 mark I honestly wouldn't mind at all if my naked eye couldn't tell the difference.

You could try other printing methods. I'm not sure what Halios uses but the inking is raised and very precise, not sure what the specific method of printing it is called though but I'd look into it if I were you:


----------



## Karriope

fredlim said:


> I google and found STP 2824 clone is STP 1-11, that clone is not the same as the Swisstech's clone I think, STP is owned by Fossil. Swisstech is a Hong Kong company, with in-house movement production in Swiss and China, so I guess it has Chinese parts, assembly in Swiss? I think I will contact them and give it a try.
> 
> I compare STP 1-11, ETA 2824, SW200 and the Swisstech S24, I think S24 is not a 100% clone of 2824.
> 
> Jewels: S24 (29), ETA 2824 (25), SW200/STP 1-11 (26)
> Height: S24 (4.85mm), ETA 2824/SW200/STP 1-11 (4.6mm)


STP stands for Swiss Technology Production, so... it doesn't seem implausible to me for Swisstech and STP to be related.

Inherently, the design isn't such that I would imagine a page of sheet music immediately, but with the influence pointed out, I quite like it. I also like the subtle minute marks. It's a very classy and dressy design.
For autos without a date, you can try the Miyota 9039, which is thinner than the 2824 and its alternatives, but not as thin as the SW300/2892.
However, it's a Japanese movement, which may not be what you're going for. If you can ignore that, the Miyota is an exceptional movement with the approval of many here - in some lights considered superior to the 2824/2892, even.

For your printing, what is it you are seeing as a problem explicitly? The sharpness of the text ETEROUS? It does look to me a bit soft and of subpar resolution, but you have it magnified. As with Bavarian, unless your watch is in the higher price ranges, it likely will pass muster.
I note that nothing major is wrong with the printing, no strokes are expressly missing nor are there holes, the most significant sign of lower standards there is the bottom right serif of the T being not quite fully there.
But that brings me to a point I think should be noted - the HALIOS SEAFORTH text that Bavarian is showing as an example, is a sans-serif typeface with a fairly even stroke width. I would wager that it is easier to print it to that level of sharpness and definition than your serif typeface.


----------



## fredlim

BavarianZHP said:


> For me it really depends on the price point. If it'll be over $1000 I'd want every detail to be perfect from at least the naked eye, as I can find $800 watches with that level of quality control. If it's around the $700 mark I honestly wouldn't mind at all if my naked eye couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> You could try other printing methods. I'm not sure what Halios uses but the inking is raised and very precise, not sure what the specific method of printing it is called though but I'd look into it if I were you:


If I take photo with similar angle and lighting, I found the inking is raised like the Halios, I don't have the photo now, will share later.

The price is set around $500, but I'd want perfect in every detail.


----------



## fredlim

Karriope said:


> Inherently, the design isn't such that I would imagine a page of sheet music immediately, but with the influence pointed out, I quite like it. I also like the subtle minute marks. It's a very classy and dressy design.


The minute marker will be changed to print, but still in dressy style. I will show more picture later.



> For autos without a date, you can try the Miyota 9039, which is thinner than the 2824 and its alternatives, but not as thin as the SW300/2892.
> However, it's a Japanese movement, which may not be what you're going for. If you can ignore that, the Miyota is an exceptional movement with the approval of many here - in some lights considered superior to the 2824/2892, even.


Thanks for the movement suggestion. The movement is 9039, the case technical drawing already done a few weeks ago, case sample will be available soon. As 9039 is very thin, case height is 10mm with double curved front sapphire glass.



> For your printing, what is it you are seeing as a problem explicitly? The sharpness of the text ETEROUS? It does look to me a bit soft and of subpar resolution, but you have it magnified. As with Bavarian, unless your watch is in the higher price ranges, it likely will pass muster.
> I note that nothing major is wrong with the printing, no strokes are expressly missing nor are there holes, the most significant sign of lower standards there is the bottom right serif of the T being not quite fully there.
> But that brings me to a point I think should be noted - the HALIOS SEAFORTH text that Bavarian is showing as an example, is a sans-serif typeface with a fairly even stroke width. I would wager that it is easier to print it to that level of sharpness and definition than your serif typeface.


The problematic printing is the bottom right of serif "T", the text height is less than 0.9mm, I think serif is not easy to print good in such small size. This is the 2nd batch of samples, quite costly to produce. Since the quality is not so stable, I am thinking to remove the text printing, only leave the UPMR logo, the dial will be more cleaner but you have to look at the case back to find the brand name.


----------



## Karriope

fredlim said:


> The minute marker will be changed to print, but still in dressy style. I will show more picture later.


I think I really prefer the subtle debossing, but I assume the change to print is due to manufacturing concerns?



fredlim said:


> Thanks for the movement suggestion. The movement is 9039, the case technical drawing already done a few weeks ago, case sample will be available soon. As 9039 is very thin, case height is 10mm with double curved front sapphire glass.


A 10mm thickness will really help the watch be more svelte and under-cuff friendly, which I think is going to be great for an actual conductor. Given your case design is pretty slab sided, making it as thin as possible would be great.



fredlim said:


> The problematic printing is the bottom right of serif "T", the text height is less than 0.9mm, I think serif is not easy to print good in such small size. This is the 2nd batch of samples, quite costly to produce. Since the quality is not so stable, I am thinking to remove the text printing, only leave the UPMR logo, the dial will be more cleaner but you have to look at the case back to find the brand name.


With dressier watches, I think the cleaner look without the logo text would help. I cannot give you a certain recommendation for this as it depends a lot on how much you value people being able to read your brand name off the dial. It's a genuine issue if you want to raise brand awareness, but I personally prefer to keep to logomarks without logotypes on the dial for cleanliness.
Then again, _my_ designs are far from minimalist so I probably _need_ to, to avoid any more clutter.
But I think that if the quality of the printing is a problem for you, you might want to consider alternative methods to put the name on the dial e.g. stamping, or change your fontface to a sans-serif. Tiny serifs are never going to be easy to print perfectly without using better manufacturing techniques which may be prohibitively expensive for you.


----------



## fredlim

I would like to remove the images in #24, or hide it temporary, is it possible?


----------



## fredlim

Many thanks for your opinions, sorry for not respond promptly.

Finally I got the sample of case, dial, and hands and made a working sample. The case is craft from CNC, there are still some glitches of the case.

There are other color of the dial and hands, will post later.

The dial factory response is not so positive about the debossing marker, so I changed it to print.

The case is 10mm thick, but 43mm wide, is it too big for a dress watch?

The logo of the current dial sample is sticker, which is very thin. The initial drawing of the logo mark is applied, but due to manufacturing concerns, it cannot be thinner to have enough clearance between the mark and hour hand. The factory suggested to try sticker, but when look at the sample, I think sticker looks cheap, so I will change to logotypes in next samples.

I am considering sans-serif for the logotypes, any font suggestion for a logotype?


----------



## Vintagetickers

Very nice concept indeed


----------



## Karriope

fredlim said:


> Many thanks for your opinions, sorry for not respond promptly.
> 
> Finally I got the sample of case, dial, and hands and made a working sample. The case is craft from CNC, there are still some glitches of the case.
> 
> There are other color of the dial and hands, will post later.
> 
> The dial factory response is not so positive about the debossing marker, so I changed it to print.
> 
> The case is 10mm thick, but 43mm wide, is it too big for a dress watch?
> 
> The logo of the current dial sample is sticker, which is very thin. The initial drawing of the logo mark is applied, but due to manufacturing concerns, it cannot be thinner to have enough clearance between the mark and hour hand. The factory suggested to try sticker, but when look at the sample, I think sticker looks cheap, so I will change to logotypes in next samples.
> 
> I am considering sans-serif for the logotypes, any font suggestion for a logotype?


Hey! Welcome back and congratulations on your progress!

That's looking nice there! I actually kind of like the symbol logo, but you might have to go with printing instead if you don't like the sticker. I guess it's because it's a photo, but to me the sticker doesn't look bad at all since it seems to be a metallic shiny one.

43mm wide is... a big big for a dress watch, but you can get away with it. However the cushion-style case will wear larger and I suspect it might be a bit loud on anyone with a smaller wrist, but large wristed people will likely look good with it.


----------



## fredlim

Karriope said:


> Hey! Welcome back and congratulations on your progress!
> 
> That's looking nice there! I actually kind of like the symbol logo, but you might have to go with printing instead if you don't like the sticker. I guess it's because it's a photo, but to me the sticker doesn't look bad at all since it seems to be a metallic shiny one.
> 
> 43mm wide is... a big big for a dress watch, but you can get away with it. However the cushion-style case will wear larger and I suspect it might be a bit loud on anyone with a smaller wrist, but large wristed people will likely look good with it.


Regarding sticker logo, because the metallic finishing, the surface does not look straight when viewed carefully at a different angle. I will try to work with vendor to find the possibility of thinner applied logo, if not possible then I will go with printing.

I also think that 43mm case will wear larger on wrist smaller than 6.5 inches. I think there is a 43mm dress watch market, so I will keep the current size for medium to large wrists, maybe a 40mm model for small wrists in future.


----------



## ElwoodBlues

fredlim said:


> Many thanks for your opinions, sorry for not respond promptly.
> 
> Finally I got the sample of case, dial, and hands and made a working sample. The case is craft from CNC, there are still some glitches of the case.
> 
> There are other color of the dial and hands, will post later.
> 
> The dial factory response is not so positive about the debossing marker, so I changed it to print.
> 
> The case is 10mm thick, but 43mm wide, is it too big for a dress watch?
> 
> The logo of the current dial sample is sticker, which is very thin. The initial drawing of the logo mark is applied, but due to manufacturing concerns, it cannot be thinner to have enough clearance between the mark and hour hand. The factory suggested to try sticker, but when look at the sample, I think sticker looks cheap, so I will change to logotypes in next samples.
> 
> I am considering sans-serif for the logotypes, any font suggestion for a logotype?
> 
> View attachment 14707453
> View attachment 14707455
> View attachment 14707457


Just a random passer-by's thoughts:

Hey, it's a really great looking watch, congrats on your design chops!

Case lines seem to flow, just like music , and straight lugs with open screws say "classic", - so a "classical music" watch, for sure. Great choices!
Dial makes the watch, they say, and your dial is incredible! Looks so familiar, and I am almost sure I haven't seen anything similar before. 
So it should mean that design elements work in harmony, I guess.

Hands are nice and elegant (my favourite alpha hands, a nod to Lange is great in this case), and the seconds hand just works! 
I might try to add another index marker at 12, as the music sheet ends with double lines on the last tab, and it would break the central symmetry of the dial. But this is great also...
No need for any other music notation symbol, really, but you can offer that as customization option 

Size seems a bit tricky though, 43 is really big for a dress watch, regardless the wrist size, esp. cushion case. I guess it's 43mm across, not diagonal, so diagonal is even larger...
If you plan tho have a smaller size, you might go for something more like 38mm..

One more thing: I think that "CONDUCTOR" would work way better with some kind of handwritten font, this is way to technical, almost sterile font you have, and your watch is about music, and music is emotion, so it would fit perfectly, make the overall appearance more sophisticated and even expensive, and tie-in with everything else. Check Omega "Globemaster" or "constellation" fonts, and don't overthink the print quality, as others have already pointed.

Nevertheless, congrats again, and best of luck down the road!


----------



## Karriope

fredlim said:


> Regarding sticker logo, because the metallic finishing, the surface does not look straight when viewed carefully at a different angle. I will try to work with vendor to find the possibility of thinner applied logo, if not possible then I will go with printing.
> 
> I also think that 43mm case will wear larger on wrist smaller than 6.5 inches. I think there is a 43mm dress watch market, so I will keep the current size for medium to large wrists, maybe a 40mm model for small wrists in future.


I kind of like the look of the logo as it is now from the photo, but I imagine in person it would look different as the way light interacts with it changes as it moves. I feel it would be a bit dull to have a printed logo, especially since you have the nice baton indices and a metallic look logo especially in the kind of geometric design you have now would complete the look more in my opinion.

I agree with Elwood's thought that the CONDUCTOR in sans serif is a bit clinical and doesn't complete the dressy style of the watch. Indeed, do consider trying to get a script, or perhaps even a handwritten signature for it.


----------



## fredlim

Thank you for your comments. 



ElwoodBlues said:


> I might try to add another index marker at 12, as the music sheet ends with double lines on the last tab, and it would break the central symmetry of the dial. But this is great also...


This is one of the toughest decision I have made. I tried both single and double index in the drawing, finally I pick the single one because I think it looks more clean.



> Size seems a bit tricky though, 43 is really big for a dress watch, regardless the wrist size, esp. cushion case. I guess it's 43mm across, not diagonal, so diagonal is even larger...
> If you plan tho have a smaller size, you might go for something more like 38mm..


The watch is big because of the large dial design. There is a ratio between the dial diameter and the music score. The score with indexes is a separate plate "inlay" into the main dial. The Three lines between four spaces are cut-through with etching process, 1st and 5th lines are imaginal lines. The lines are only 0.3mm thick. If resize the case, the spaces and lines thickness will be adjusted, and etching maybe difficult if the lines get thinner. I will check with dial factory to see how much I can reduce. I think 38mm maybe not feasible, as the spaces and lines will be much thinner, and indexes will be shorter. One more thing about the indexes, the width of the index should not thicker than the spaces. There are constraints in details.



> One more thing: I think that "CONDUCTOR" would work way better with some kind of handwritten font, this is way to technical, almost sterile font you have, and your watch is about music, and music is emotion, so it would fit perfectly, make the overall appearance more sophisticated and even expensive, and tie-in with everything else. Check Omega "Globemaster" or "constellation" fonts, and don't overthink the print quality, as others have already pointed.


Totally agreed. I also think the font for 'CONDUCTOR' should be changed, a script font type should be better.



Karriope said:


> I kind of like the look of the logo as it is now from the photo, but I imagine in person it would look different as the way light interacts with it changes as it moves. I feel it would be a bit dull to have a printed logo, especially since you have the nice baton indices and a metallic look logo especially in the kind of geometric design you have now would complete the look more in my opinion.
> 
> I agree with Elwood's thought that the CONDUCTOR in sans serif is a bit clinical and doesn't complete the dressy style of the watch. Indeed, do consider trying to get a script, or perhaps even a handwritten signature for it.


Regarding the logo, I agreed that print logo looks dull, I will work with the dial factory to see anything can be done. The 'CONDUCTOR' font will be changed for sure.

I have got a few different color dial samples, I will show more later.


----------



## fredlim

Reworking the case to 40mm width. Which lug style do you like?


----------



## Fredette

Good choice of thickness. What movement are you planning to put in it?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## fredlim

Movement is Miyota 9039, no date version of 9015.


----------



## fredlim

Still working on it, it's really a long journey. Just made a new prototype this weekend.
Redesign everything, new case, indexes, hands mold. Fully curve surface, 2 pieces case design, 40mm width (without crown), 9.78mm thick.
This maybe the last prototype, the leather strap will be changed. What do you think about the typeface? Your opinion or critique are welcome.
Thanks for watching. 🙂


----------



## tinpusher

Just catching up on this great journey. First and foremost great job on all your hard work up to this point. I will say that the 40mm version is much much better than the 43mm version. I like the dial progression as well. I don't know if it is possible or not, but I would seriously consider a closed caseback with either a blank design or some form of text/picture. A well designed caseback would be infinitely better than a cheap, utilitarian Miyota movement.

There's nothing wrong with the movement in general, it just doesn't look good. I feel your watch design would need a higher level of finishing in the movement to match. Take a look a Furlan Mari a recent Kickstarter success story. They went with a closed caseback that has nice brushing and it looks really good.


----------



## fredlim

tinpusher said:


> Just catching up on this great journey. First and foremost great job on all your hard work up to this point. I will say that the 40mm version is much much better than the 43mm version. I like the dial progression as well. I don't know if it is possible or not, but I would seriously consider a closed caseback with either a blank design or some form of text/picture. A well designed caseback would be infinitely better than a cheap, utilitarian Miyota movement.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the movement in general, it just doesn't look good. I feel your watch design would need a higher level of finishing in the movement to match. Take a look a Furlan Mari a recent Kickstarter success story. They went with a closed caseback that has nice brushing and it looks really good.


Thanks for comment. 
A decorated rotor was planned while designing the case, the bad news is Miyota do not provide custom rotor service, I haven't found a movement modification company yet. 
A user from Microbrand facebook group also suggested a solid caseback is better.
But 500 sets of watch cases are in production now. I am checking with the case factory for a solid caseback.


----------



## tinpusher

Another watch brand that is doing closed casebacks on undecorated movements is Ming. They will have a display caseback if modifications are done, but if it is a basic finish they do closed casebacks and have a design of some sort. Good luck with the project


----------



## gh1234

lovely iteration of a cushion case. What does the dial look like?


----------



## Chascomm

gh1234 said:


> lovely iteration of a cushion case. What does the dial look like?


Look four posts up from yours.


----------



## fredlim

gh1234 said:


> lovely iteration of a cushion case. What does the dial look like?





gh1234 said:


> lovely iteration of a cushion case. What does the dial look like?





gh1234 said:


> lovely iteration of a cushion case. What does the dial look like?


The dial is a multi-layered design with applied indexes. The upper layer is inlay to the base dial.


----------



## fredlim

Updated with a blank caseback and new straps, added a non-sunburst (silver plated) dial with blue hands design. Welcome for opinions and criticisms. Thanks for watching


----------



## Krispee

Lovely polish on that, and the overall design is eye pleasing. Not sure the dial is to my taste but the case design is great.


----------



## fredlim

Any comment about the font size of logotype? Is it too large, or OK?


----------



## Chascomm

fredlim said:


> Any comment about the font size of logotype? Is it too large, or OK?


My opinion is that the combination of logo and brand name is somewhat dominating the dial. Perhaps experiment with reducing the brand name to allow the logo to stand out, or else reduce the logo to emphasise the name.


----------



## Cubsfan812

Really cool to see this project evolve. Congrats on a great design and being close to the finish line.


----------



## guspech750

fredlim said:


> Updated with a blank caseback and new straps, added a non-sunburst (silver plated) dial with blue hands design. Welcome for opinions and criticisms. Thanks for watching













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchoufor

Very nice design!


----------



## alex79

Nicely done 
Will you try different dial colors too?
Salmon is hot atm 

Double indices at 12/3/6/9 would look good 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## fredlim

alex79 said:


> Nicely done
> Will you try different dial colors too?
> Salmon is hot atm
> 
> Double indices at 12/3/6/9 would look good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


There is no plan for another color due to the quantity is too small at the moment.
Tried double indices at 12 in the drawing, but don't know why I prefer all single indices.
Dial updated with a smaller logo typeface.










Planning to start the Kickstarter campaign. Any recommend reviewer/blogger if I would like to send the sample for review?


----------



## robaruba

these designs have a cool retro vibe


----------



## fredlim

Thank you


----------



## Mathy

fredlim said:


> There is no plan for another color due to the quantity is too small at the moment.
> Tried double indices at 12 in the drawing, but don't know why I prefer all single indices.
> Dial updated with a smaller logo typeface.
> 
> View attachment 16768707
> 
> 
> Planning to start the Kickstarter campaign. Any recommend reviewer/blogger if I would like to send the sample for review?


Overall this watch has had fantastic evolution of design from start so great to see that journey, love your commitment. The conductor font I find very charming, I'm a sucker for that vintage serif script style.

Really lovely design, only thought is if not too late, is the logo and brand name still feels a little too dominating on the dial given the dressier and vintage style of watch? It's such a cohesive design I feel it's so close it would be a shame to not just try a little more refinement/adjustment of that logo and name size but that's just my opinion.

Bloggers I'd say
The Timebum
Fratello Watches
Ablogtowatch
Time +Tide
Worn and Wound
Wristwatchreview
WatchReport 
WatchFinder 
Two Broke Watch Snobs


Vloggers
Jodie at JOMW 
WatchFinder and Co

There so many now but not sure which are really that good for straight up reviews of microbrands,
I only put these two as I follow them and think they are good.
some others are still quite small subscriber sizes but pop up alot for wis types who many look at a lot on YouTube 





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredlim

Mathy said:


> Overall this watch has had fantastic evolution of design from start so great to see that journey, love your commitment. The conductor font I find very charming, I'm a sucker for that vintage serif script style.
> 
> Really lovely design, only thought is if not too late, is the logo and brand name still feels a little too dominating on the dial given the dressier and vintage style of watch? It's such a cohesive design I feel it's so close it would be a shame to not just try a little more refinement/adjustment of that logo and name size but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Bloggers I'd say
> The Timebum
> Fratello Watches
> Ablogtowatch
> Time +Tide
> Worn and Wound
> Wristwatchreview
> WatchReport
> WatchFinder
> Two Broke Watch Snobs
> 
> 
> Vloggers
> Jodie at JOMW
> WatchFinder and Co
> 
> There so many now but not sure which are really that good for straight up reviews of microbrands,
> I only put these two as I follow them and think they are good.
> some others are still quite small subscriber sizes but pop up alot for wis types who many look at a lot on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Many thanks for comment. I got similar comments about the logo and font. Working on it with a different font type, I will try on 3D rendering instead of physical sample, rendering will be upload when I have enough confident


----------



## Sailscycle

solex said:


> Overall the case looks nice.
> 
> There are not enough details, but can say at first go I like that you are keeping it at 40 mm and like that the lugs curve down.
> 
> My only criticism is with the the top of the case, I would like to see it curved down similar to the lugs or have a greater edge finish. The fact that it is flat will make it wear much larger and does not flow with nicely with the lugs
> 
> 
> Lets see some more details particularly your choice of finish, crystal and crown.


What did you use to design this?


----------



## fredlim

Sailscycle said:


> What did you use to design this?


Initial a few iterations are done by Fusion 360, but changed to Rhino in 2019.


----------



## Sailscycle

fredlim said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Fred, this is my first watch project, I like cushion style, 40mm size, 9.2mm thick, dial is not finalized yet.
> 
> Constructive criticism is welcome.
> 
> View attachment 10075762
> View attachment 10075770
> View attachment 10075778
> View attachment 10075786
> View attachment 10075794
> View attachment 10075802


What tool are you using to make this design?


----------



## fredlim

Sailscycle said:


> What tool are you using to make this design?


Regarding the attachments in the #1 post, they are made with Fusion 360.


----------

